# D-Link Airplus G DWL-G630 issues



## Blastz (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi


I am having trouble trying to install a driver for the D-Link Airplus G DWL-G630 Wireless G Notebook Adapter H/W Ver. C2 F/W Ver. 3.01


I have been to the D-Link site and tryed the shipping driver and got errors ???????.dll missing link and so on..

Uninstalled


Tryed the rev-e driver on there site and during install it asked me to plug the adapter in, i did and it could'nt find it, I tryed both slots!!



Then i tryed rev-b/c/d/SP3 drivers....and so on, when pointing windows to the setup files, it said theres no information about your hardware in this location.


(In device manager: Device instance id is......

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001A_SUBSYS_3B081186&REV_01\5&1CCBBD9


In Driver Setup file my card id is.....

PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_3C081186 Is this the problem?????)



Laptop: Toshiba tecra 8200

Motherboard id: <DMI>

Motherbord Name: TOSHIBA Portable PC

Chipset: North Bridge Intel solano i815EM
South Bridge Intel 82801BAM ICH2-M

System Bios date: 04/02/02

OS: XP SP3


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a D-Link support question to me. :smile:


----------



## Blastz (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Johnwill

Cheers for the reply!

I wont be sorting this issue because the laptop died on me yesterday, it was old and i needed a new one so thanks anyway :smile:

As for the D-Link card i give it to a friend :laugh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Problem solved! :grin:


----------

